

Openstack: Where Enterprise Enemies Hug - nsns
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/17/where-enterprise-enemies-hug/

======
01Michael10
A better article on OpenStack via Wired.com -->
<http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/04/openstack/>

